# Bindings Coming Loose



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

If blue locktite didnt work then get some thin rubber and put it between your binding and board and use it as a gasket. It will help your binding from getting loose(helped for me anyways).


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

using the right size screw? Try teflon tape in order to decrease the area inside of hole or step up to the red locktite.


----------



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

I thought about using red loctite but I was worried about having problems getting the screws out afterwards. That's some heavy duty stuff. The teflon tape would probably at least help.

As for the rubber gasket idea, did you put the rubber in specific spots under the bindings? For example, did you put the rubber pieces on the left and right sides of the binding, the front and back, more towards the center?


----------



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Got a sheet bigger then my bindings and cut it out the same size as my bindings, then cut out some holes and bam. Works wonders to keep your top sheet clean when you remove your bindings too.


----------



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome, sounds like combining the teflon tape and the gasket should get it. Where did you get the rubber?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

old bike inner tube??? for the rubber.

-Slyder


----------



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

you can order it online, I got mine by getting it from a cemistry class, It should be around 1mm thick. otherwise you should beable to get about 2 feet online for 2 bucks. 

Alternativly you can use bike innertube but you will have to use two peices to make it wide enough.


----------

